# Night Hunter #001



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi everybody!

I had a lot of left over of making natural forks (like most of us) I collecting everything 

Some of this have very nice grain, and I decide to make something never seen in slingshot world or I didn't see?

First I thinking what will be core... Than I found some old green jeans, so I decided to make micarta core.

Then... how to make wood slices scales? Okay, I cut slices from few kind of wood, but how to glue it (must be very interesting)?

...ohh I just found some Aqua glow in the dark powder on ebay, I think that will be nice...

Now I need spacers between micarta core and wood slices scales, I don't have vulcanized fibre, but I have nice 3 layer birch plywood (0.8 mm).

Okay, now list of used materials:


Green jeans homemade micarta core
Birch plywood 0.8 mm
Lot of epoxy resin
Aqua glow in the dark powder
Leftovers of slingshot making, list is below...

Dogwood
Birch
Apricot
Grapevine
Laurel cherry
Sour cherry
Hazelnut
Plum

Everything is glued with epoxy, and it is safe to use. 

It glows freaky in the dark, as hand lamp! 

In this one I put about 27 working hours, but I'm more than happy with it 

Stand is made of ash wood slice with iron supporter.





























































Hope you like it, and tell me what do you think...

Cheers

E.G.


----------



## liftedmike (Nov 1, 2015)

this is awesome!! looks flawless!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

A masterpiece of originality , brilliance and beauty!!!
Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

liftedmike said:


> this is awesome!! looks flawless!


Thanks 



slingshotnew said:


> A masterpiece of originality , brilliance and beauty!!!
> Congratulations!!!!!!!


Thank you sir


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Cool factor just went off scale!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's got to be a original very nice


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Very unique and amazing! Wonderful, creative work!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's an entirely new concept you invented! I love it. Yes, denim makes good micarta but next time to save money, use polyester catalyzed resin like what's used in fiberglass articles/boats.

What an interesting new way to make a slingshot! Looks great!!


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

That's a very interesting idea! Very beautiful, too.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Awesome! Another E.G. masterpiece!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thanks Alf 



Vly62 said:


> Cool factor just went off scale!!


Thank you Vly62 



ghost0311/8541 said:


> That's got to be a original very nice


That was been the idea, Thanks ghost 



Ifab25 said:


> Very unique and amazing! Wonderful, creative work!


Glad you like it 



Chuck Daehler said:


> That's an entirely new concept you invented! I love it. Yes, denim makes good micarta but next time to save money, use polyester catalyzed resin like what's used in fiberglass articles/boats.
> 
> What an interesting new way to make a slingshot! Looks great!!


Thank you sir Chuck 

Also thanks for suggestion, I appreciate that.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

DestroyerOfEVIL said:


> That's a very interesting idea! Very beautiful, too.


Thanks D 



BROOKS said:


> Awesome! Another E.G. masterpiece!


Glad you like it buddy  :wave:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes! Very, very cool.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a really cool piece of slingshot art. B)


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow E.G.

Reminds me of doin' mushrooms under a black light. Uh, sorry. Late 70's backflash!

That's Frickin' sweet man! Gotta' get me some glowey stuff to try out. Very slick, Sir!

Wow, that really is toooo coooool, Buddy.

SSS

:woot:


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

thanks for sharing this....

a lot of inspiration... :wub:

awesome shooter Mr. E.G :king:

regards.....

"A26"


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It kinda Glows on ya


----------



## PorkyRay (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow! That's an awesome piece of work, a real show piece.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

So cool

Florida Forks


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Aloha E.G. That is a sweet slingshot. I like how you are serial numbering them. I have dibs on #002 then! :naughty:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Freakin Glowing Original!!!!!

Superb Job!!! Like it a lot!!! Thanks for sharing!!!

Cheers!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Super cool man! Great use of materials. :thumbsup:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

quarterinmynose said:


> Yes! Very, very cool.


Thank you 



Dayhiker said:


> That's a really cool piece of slingshot art. B)


Thank you sir 



Slingshot Silas said:


> Wow E.G.
> 
> Reminds me of doin' mushrooms under a black light. Uh, sorry. Late 70's backflash!
> 
> ...


Try it, you won't be disappointed.

Thanks buddy


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Alvin261084 said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> thanks for sharing this....
> 
> ...


Thank you A26 



Can-Opener said:


> It kinda Glows on ya


Yup, Thanks CO 



PorkyRay said:


> Wow! That's an awesome piece of work, a real show piece.


Glad you like it 



Arnisador78 said:


> So cool
> 
> Florida Forks


Thanks buddy


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Oahu1 said:


> Aloha E.G. That is a sweet slingshot. I like how you are serial numbering them. I have dibs on #002 then! :naughty:


Thanks 

Another would wait a little..



BAT said:


> Freakin Glowing Original!!!!!
> 
> Superb Job!!! Like it a lot!!! Thanks for sharing!!!
> 
> Cheers!


Glad you like it 

Cheers



TSM said:


> Super cool man! Great use of materials. :thumbsup:


Thank you master, TSM


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

I have always had a thing for cordwood construction. When I saw this my eyes just went "POP".


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Really cool frame


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so so cool you really got the "slingshotmojo" going thanks for showing us that über cool slinger and it glows !!!! WOW so great and looks so shiny 
more more more


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Teach said:


> I have always had a thing for cordwood construction. When I saw this my eyes just went "POP".


Thanks Teach 



Sharker said:


> Really cool frame


Thank you Sharker 



leon13 said:


> That is so so cool you really got the "slingshotmojo" going thanks for showing us that über cool slinger and it glows !!!! WOW so great and looks so shiny
> more more more


Glad you like it my friend


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

like ? 
I love it it's like a dream ️


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks  :wave:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

oh my gosh dude that may be the coolest slingshot I've ever seen. a thousand bravos for the idea and execution. absolutely love it.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> oh my gosh dude that may be the coolest slingshot I've ever seen. a thousand bravos for the idea and execution. absolutely love it.


Thanks mate, glad you like it


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

(One reason I like the SOTM nominations is that I get to see little gems I may have missed while busy with life) 
What a gem!!!!!!!!!! Great job dude! Such a fun concept and great idea. Sorry I missed this, it is absolutely wonderful. Carry on.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, I missed this one...NICE! Definitely unique, man! Great work!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Btoon84 said:


> (One reason I like the SOTM nominations is that I get to see little gems I may have missed while busy with life)
> What a gem!!!!!!!!!! Great job dude! Such a fun concept and great idea. Sorry I missed this, it is absolutely wonderful. Carry on.


Thanks buddy, glad you like it 

Cheers



noemarc said:


> Very very nice!!!


Thank you 



Tentacle Toast said:


> Wow, I missed this one...NICE! Definitely unique, man! Great work!


Thanks a lot, sir


----------

